# Central Kansas Skeet Shooters here?



## mapanggulo (Feb 15, 2005)

Any Central Kansas Skeet Shooters here??? Recently moved back to Wichita, Kansas and want to get back to shooting...so I'm looking for a field that has some Skeet to shoot. Went out to Lynbrook Sporting Clay in Augusta, Kansas and they had a skeet field...but not set up regulation. Was wondering if there are any others around Wichita...within 30-45mins drive.


----------



## Takem7 (Jan 17, 2005)

hey I live in mcpherson am 15 and are goin to start trap this summer with 4-H so I dont know were or when they are going to be


----------



## mapanggulo (Feb 15, 2005)

claytargetsonline list the Salt City Trap Park, that doesn't look that far from McPherson

http://www.claytargetsonline.com/club.php/700


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Hey Map,
There is a very nice Skeet Range right off hwy 96 just outside Wichita! It's called "The Sunflower Gun Club" they have two skeet fields and one trap field. It's northwest of Wichita about 12 miles.

Another very nice Gun Club is in Hutchinson, Kansas about 40 miles from Wichita. It has 3 skeet fields and one trap range. They also shoot 5 stand and have a 100, 200, 300 and 1,000 yard rifle range! Also two pistol ranges.

Bob A.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Map,
Almost forgot, the name of the gun club in Hutchinson is called "The Central Kansas Gun Club" it's located 1 1/4 miles north of 56th st. and Lorraine St. just north of Hutchinson. It's open to the public to shoot trap & skeet the first and third sunday of each month.

Bob A.


----------



## mapanggulo (Feb 15, 2005)

Bob,

Thanks for the information...looks like for rifle shooting the range in hutchinson is my best bet since I want to shoot at 200yards or better. The places around here that I know of are 100yard or less.

Didnt know about the Skeet field of Hwy 96 so I'll have to check that out.

Thanks again.

Map


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Hello Map, Glad to help out, you can't miss the Sunflower Gun Club, it sits on the north side of the road, you can't miss it! It sits between the Maize exit and the Mount Hope exit off of 96 hwy.

Bob A.


----------



## xdtr22 (May 9, 2007)

Is this Sunflower Gun Club a membership club or just show up and shoot. I have seen this going from Hutch to Wichita but never anyone there and no phone number on the sign or in the phone book. Wo do yhou contact to join this club?


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

XD,

They are open on Sunday afternoons from 1:00 pm until around 5:00 pm. Once you drive in they will be more than happy to set you up. You don't have to be a member to shoot trap or skeet on Sunday.

Bob Aronsohn


----------



## xdtr22 (May 9, 2007)

Thank you the info. I will make it out this weekend and see if anyone is out there.


----------

